# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Zadranke hitno traze muskarce :)))

## Minnie

Traže se za ovu subotu (za sutra!) četiri: muža, brata, susjeda...

Trebaju nam za transport štanda sa tržnice do Arheološkog i natrag. Ukupno potrebno vrijeme: 2 x 10 min. Ujutro u 9 ili 9,30 za donijeti ga, u 13,00 h ga treba vratiti natrag na tržnicu. 

Iz tržnica nam kažu da su dvije osobe dovoljne, mi tražimo četiri, ne želimo da im bude preteško.

Ajte pliz, izmolite, plaćamo kavu, sok ili štoveć.  :Smile:  

Jako nam je važno, nećemo imati plastični stol ua ovaj TD, nego pravi lijepi drveni štand. :D 

Molimo vas, pobrojte tu raspoloživu radnu snagu, zborno mjesto kantun Arheološkog na forumu u 9,00 h. Zrinka je ponudila svog muža, tako da fale još troje.

Idemo:

1. Zrinkin muž

----------


## zrinka

dizem

----------


## Minnie

hop

----------


## apricot

pridružujem se vašem natjecanju u atletici: štafeta!

----------


## Rhea

:Cekam:

----------


## Minnie

ajte cureeeeeeee....

----------


## Minnie

dia, enna, džez, pale..... molimo vas

----------


## Inquirer

pa sta je Drazen jedini muskarac u Dalmaciji  :shock: 
stvarno zalosno.

----------


## Minnie

up

----------


## Minnie

up

----------


## pale

Ajme ja sam već par puta otvrila ovo, ali MM radi sutra ujutro.
Ako treba nešto manje fizički, tu sam   :Grin:

----------


## Minnie

Hvala pale, na tebe računamo za kićenje štanda.  :Smile:  

Popravili smo score, fali još jedan:

1. Zrinkin muž
2. Vrijeskin muž
3. Muž Ive7

ajmo još malo pa prodano! :D

----------


## pale

Ah sad mi je lakše, znači ja samo skupljam materijal za čitanje pa da vas imam gnjaviti pitanjima na forumu  :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

Dobro je, dobro.... :D

----------


## ninaXY

MM će pomoći u 13 h, već sam javila Ivi, ali do 9 ujutro nam je prekomplicirano doći do grada. Nadam se da ćete naći nekog drugog za ujutro tko možda ne može kasnije. Vidimo se na štandu.

----------


## Mukica

cure... ma hvatajte decke za rukav i trepcite okicama - sigurno ce vam i slucajni prolaznici pomoc kad vas vide kak ste zgodne   :Heart:  

sretno sutra  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## džez

hmmm... budući  da je mm na porodiljnom, svaki dan je doma s bebonjom i inače nema vremena za puno stvari koje ga čekaju, za sutra si je isplanirao neku akciju, pa neće moći  :/ 

a budući da nam je Laura bubana, ne znam ni hoćemo li nas troje malih uspjeti prošetati do grada.

u svakom slučaju, mislimo na vas   :Love:

----------


## Vrijeska

Nisam bila na netu u petak pa nisam niti vidjela ovo "hopsanje"!

Ne znam ide li ova poslovica uz ovu situaciju, ali nešto vezano uz kilažu tipa: tresla se brda rodio se miš. U biti očekivao se veeeliki štand, očekivale smo da će se s muških slijevati znoj i da će nam spominjati rodu sljedećih nekoliko dana, a kad ono, njih trojica, laganini, u dalmatinskom stilu 8)  guraju kolica i sklopivi štand i suncobran   :Laughing:  

Štand nije bio onaj veliki drveni s nadstrešnicom, ali meni je ovaj bolji, jer je lakši, praktičniji za prijenos, i suncobran lijepo izgleda  :D

----------


## Rhea

Ma da, baš su bili smiješni ti naši muški, sva trojica u panici, ali na kraju je sve ispalo super! 
Štand na prvu ruku nije izgledao baš lijepo, ali kad se ukrasio, bio je baš super! :D

----------


## Dia

jao ja tek sad ovo vidim   :Embarassed:

----------

